

Are you a regex ninja? Prove it - 2swarovsky
http://play.inginf.units.it/#/

======
chavo-b
Your score is 51067 and you are in the top 94% percentile!
[http://play.inginf.units.it/#/end/1437728426631](http://play.inginf.units.it/#/end/1437728426631)

oh yeah!!

------
ftarlao
Very challengin' An you have your current final score/ranking too

------
d4rky
any idea on how to make lvl 11 and 12 with javascript regex parsers not
supporting lookbehind correctly?

~~~
2swarovsky
try something like this: ([^<>] _< [^h][^>]_>.*)(?=</h\d>)

------
rrss1122
One thing it could use is a pause between tasks.

